# [SOLVED] White, flashing dots on my screen



## AGuy (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me fix my screen issues. Against certain backgrounds I get lots of white, flashing dots. It's not a big problem, but it's quite annoying.

I was going to attach a screenshot, but, oddly, the dots don't seem to show up on there...

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/pGHlzrqTIDsQ4AcOs03Wqkw

Hope someone can help out! Thank you!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: White, flashing dots on my screen*

You may have some dead or stuck pixels in your display if it is a LCD one. Stuck pixels are usually colored while dead ones may be white or black. You can quickly rule out the computer itself if you can obtain another monitor to test it with. The link below has several screens with which you can look for dead or stuck pixels:

LCD Dead Pixel Test Backgrounds


----------



## AGuy (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: White, flashing dots on my screen*

Thanks for the suggestions. When I was swapping out the monitor I discovered that it was fault with the HDMI wire, which is easy and cheap to fix. So; woo!


----------

